# Longest amount of time spent on PerC post.



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

PerC is all-encompassing greatness. Our community chimes in on everything: comedy, current events, philosophy, etc. We all work hard at putting our best posts forward---except in the Cafe Lounge where we throw down to our heart's content roud:

Question: What's the longest amount of time you've spent working on a post? Care to tell us what thread it was on?


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

45 minutes for me. I wrote a wall of text for the INTJ and Gender Identification Disorder thread roud:

Other than that... I have a life! :laughing:


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

A minute or less. I don't write much.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

I spent about 20 minutes on the 2,1 and 0 thread trying to see if the logic in it actually worked.
It seemed to. roud:


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

40 minutes for those cool ed talk videos. I watch them as I post it.


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

I guessed 45 minutes but could easily have been longer for a couple of the posts in my thread questioning my type - more accurately expressed detail = more answers, or so I hoped. But I realised that the only person who could work it out was me. I probably wasted 5 hours on that thread but it was well worth it to be sure. Though being an INFP I still have major doubts :tongue:


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

I can be editing a post for hours, and it's like, two paragraphs long.

(1) Reading nearby posts, processing them in my mind.
(2) Conceptualizing what I want my post to be
(3) Researching in other tabs
(4) Starting up an internet radio station in another tab to help the right mental processes happen.
(5) Writing out my post
(6) Editing my post incessantly.
(7) Click post.
(8) Find more things to edit.
(9) Click post.
(10) Find more things to edit.
(11) Click post.


----------



## benfoldsfive dude (Nov 24, 2009)

I usually spend about one to two minutes at the most. There was one time I spent 10 or so minutes on a post, but I don't remember where in the forum it was on.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

I put an hour because when I'm at work; I leave a million tabs open until I get to them.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Not including a long personality test, I spent 30 minutes on a post because I kept trying to think, yet I was zoning out at the same time.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

It takes me a while (up to a half hour?) to either get the verbal flow going or to bounce from task to task and come back to writing posts, but those are more like essays and not my average posts.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

*Longer than an hour once. The argument was so elaborate and intense!*


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

I wrote 20 minutes but it could've been longer. I can't think of any particular post but it would be in the INTJ Forum. I google words or topics and maybe I throw in a video from You Tube. It all adds up.


----------



## darksoul (Jul 17, 2010)

Less than a minute...


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

I write really fast, so probably 45 minutes, but it was like 6 paragraphs.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I've spent an eternity before. And it was no work of art. I was just having trouble organizing my thoughts :crazy:


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

It widely varies. Any time from a few seconds to close to close to an hour. 

Most posts are take 5 minutes or less.

The longer posts are when I'm explaining something rather complicated that I want to make sure is communicated clearly or if I'm doing a what's my type sort of post where I write a whole bunch about myself.


----------



## Pelle (Jan 13, 2011)

I think I've worked for about 40 minutes on a certain post... after which I deleted it before posting because it wasn't going anywhere :laughing:


----------

